# UK Meet-Up: Sites, Places, Scenery - the odd attempt at "ArtyFarty"



## LaFoto (Aug 24, 2005)

After we have two threads on each other and how we take photos of each other , the time has come for a third thread of WHERE WE WERE, I think, and of WHAT WE SAW, other than the inside of pubs and ourselves  ... or the blur of the countryside out of the car window when once again we got lost.

So I mean to begin sending in photos that do not show TPF Members, but some of what we all saw. Maybe Matt could sticky this one, too, so we can all collect our Landscape-And-Sites-Pics here?






Venue of our very first meeting each other





This one actually turned out to be our fourth pub of the day, to round off the funniest Saturday I've had in ages, The Cross Keys Bar, also in Saffron Walden.





Detail of one of the ancient old houses in Saffron Walden





When our feet got lame and our throats went dry, The Old English Gentleman came in handy - second pub .





Part of the organ in St. Mary's Church in Saffron Walden





The nave (I hope this is...) of St. Mary's Church in Saffron Walden





Detail of a church window of St. Mary's in Saffron Walden





Audley End House - which we only saw from afar, since there was a wedding function soon to be starting, so we would only have had minutes to walk the grounds - and that for the entrance fee they wanted. No...





Audley End House Grounds

These are the ones I have chosen to post of the first day.


----------



## M @ k o (Aug 24, 2005)

:banghead:  can't get photobucket images here. I'll check it tonight @ home. I'm sure their good photos. I'll play some music for now.


----------



## JTHphoto (Aug 24, 2005)

wow, love the shot of St Mary's Church (arches) - #6 I think.  the symmetry and perspective are outstanding.  the second one is an interesting shot too, the pub-front :thumbup:.

i keep going back to the photo inside that church, i can't stop looking at it, i think i will have to give you one of these little guys....  :hail:


----------



## Royster (Aug 24, 2005)

those are excellent shots, the saffron hotel front door shot and the stained glass window in saint marys church are my favorites. I took a shot of that one in black and white but im still waiting for the prints. Hopefully il get it before this thread expires.

I hope we do another meet up for this autumn, i love the color of trees during that season. 

All the best.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 24, 2005)

hmmm do you know Corinna that most of my pictures look exactly the same?!?!  funny though... but I'll find something different


----------



## tempra (Aug 24, 2005)

A lot of mine look very similar - I do have these three though.
















All shot from the hip


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 24, 2005)

Do you remember this one Corinna? 





Something's wrong with this building.. the botom line is exactly horizontal, while the rest is werid... 





and that's all from my artsy-Saffron-pictures


----------



## tempra (Aug 24, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Something's wrong with this building.. the botom line is exactly horizontal, while the rest is werid...




 it's on a hill!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 24, 2005)

buahahahahahahahhahahahaha o lol.... you crashed me right now  buahahaha I didn't expect that  You rock Tony


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 24, 2005)

I think I took a photo of that same house, too! A little different from these but the same house! Were you as fascinated by the colourful, patterned walls? Hertz told me the English word for these patterns or wall ornaments, but only Christiane jotted it down into her little note book, and that is now 3-hours-drive further south --- and the word has all disappeared from my old, rusty memory. Duh!:meh: 
Shall I go look for my photo?


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 24, 2005)

This is my version of the blue house, and a collage of the pink and white house - as you can see in Tempra's photo, those were to the left and the right of the blue.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 24, 2005)

heh those are really nice Corinna... and yeah... I knew this word too... Graham... where are you? Could you help us???!??!


----------



## tempra (Aug 24, 2005)

strange how we all got a shot of the same house eh? is it artex? or something older than that?


----------



## errant_star (Aug 24, 2005)

Some interesting shots everyone ... seems you all had some great shooting happening :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 25, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Do you remember this one Corinna?


 
Oh, I forgot to say: of course I remember this plaque, Mentos, isn't it ever so silly and funny to put something up like this???? :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

Others must have some photos of buildings and places, too! I know that Royster went for a stroll around the market, for exampe... oh, and I have undug a photo that I took at the market, just this one:


----------



## Mansi (Aug 25, 2005)

Wonderful shots you all! looks like a great time shooting together


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 25, 2005)

It was, Mansi, it was, and stay tuned to this and the other threads, there are more pics to come!


----------



## alexecho (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh, look a 'best _blue house on hill_' photo competition! 

LaFoto, I love the two in the church, any more?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 25, 2005)

very cool shots everyone, so great you all had a chance to meet.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 26, 2005)

If you like these, Raymond, let me tell you that I loaded new ones of our little-continuation-of-the-Meet-Up-on-Sunday into the Day-2-thread, most of them NOT showing people taking photos of people, for a change .


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 26, 2005)

Ya!! i saw them.. Thanks LaFoto!   And prepare yourself, because one day when it all works out, we will meet in Iceland or somewhere., and you will have a chance to see first hand just how unlucky Daisy was when she met me!!  ... I really am looking forward to a world wide TPF meet., gonna be fun!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 26, 2005)

love the cottages and their patterned walls...thanks for sharing all your shots!


----------



## LaFoto'sSister (Aug 26, 2005)

The word for the patterns on the walls is "pargeting". This is the word that Graham told me.

I have this picture of the pargeting on the walls, and it was on this very old house on the corner, you remember? Next to the Saffron Hotel, and the small path from the church was beside it.







What is "artyfarty"?
Is it nice photos that want to be better than snapshots? 
I take better photos with the camera with film. I tested the new camera a little. Some photos are pretty, I think. But they could be better because they are not always sharp. I took some photos in the bars. But I don't know if those photos are "artyfarty"?




































Here are too many pictures, right?
But Corinna said I must take one photo of this stained glass window. It was in the Wild Bull in Roysden.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 26, 2005)

Ah, the scantily clad lady in the window . We might have to put up a warning that this thread is no longer worksafe,  .

"ArtyFarty" is photos that want to be artistic.
I think that many of yours are that. I hope that there are plenty of photos that could go by the term "arty farty" among your prints!!! I have great hopes! I still look up to you, heehee, my shorter sister


----------



## photo gal (Aug 26, 2005)

There are some great photos here!  

Glad you guys had a good time, but really,  I knew you would!  Thanks for sharing!!!  : ))


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah they are "arty farty"... definitely  cool stuff!!! thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## dalebe (Aug 26, 2005)

some really great shots! looks like you all had a great time wish i could have been there, but i was away on holiday, maybe next time.


----------



## tempra (Aug 26, 2005)

dalebe said:
			
		

> some really great shots! looks like you all had a great time wish i could have been there, but i was away on holiday, maybe next time.



You never know, Chester could be the next one, a lovely old city for one day, then Snowdonia for day 2 - thinking about it, thats not a bad idea actually  :thumbup:


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 26, 2005)

I wonder how many time we will get lost on our next meet-up... maybe somebody is going to learn the map by hard???? I won't trust Rob's nav....


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 26, 2005)

tempra said:
			
		

> You never know, Chester could be the next one, a lovely old city for one day, then Snowdonia for day 2 - thinking about it, thats not a bad idea actually :thumbup:


 
That sounds quite good actually!  Chester is very interesting and Snowdonia just down the road too!

Sounds like a plan (this time!)


----------



## dalebe (Aug 27, 2005)

tempra said:
			
		

> You never know, Chester could be the next one, a lovely old city for one day, then Snowdonia for day 2 - thinking about it, thats not a bad idea actually  :thumbup:


definately food for thought tempra!


----------



## Meysha (Aug 28, 2005)

Awesome photos everyone, i'm just gonna go check the other meetup threads you guys have started. Looks like so much fun and it's hilarious you've all got that same blue house. Looks good though in all the pics!

I can't wait for an Aussie meetup to take place. I would so definately be there with bells on!


----------



## LaFoto'sSister (Aug 30, 2005)

I think that some of my photos of the houses in Saffron Walden are nice.



























I have more. How many can I send in one thread?


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2005)

as much as you want I'm afraid  MORE please


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 30, 2005)

She is posting! She is posting! Shhh. Let her.... (Aargh, I should not say this, I might be chasing her away --- "chas(e)ing" and "away"? Ah no, that does not work with this forum, right? Contradictory in itself!


----------



## LaFoto'sSister (Aug 30, 2005)

I think that everybody has taken pictures of this blue house.





I think, this was the only point where it was possible to take a photo of the whole church.





This is the "Beer Museum" - Tony called this the Beer Museum in his story!





The photo is not wrong. The street lamp shows it.





Modern and old car parked in front of Audley End House.





The bridge near Audley End house. Corinna has a photo of Chris on the fence, and in the background you can see Chris on the same fence, too.


----------



## tempra (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice ones Christiane - I think we should print off all the shots of the blue house and post them to the owners 

I like the bridge shot - of course I was too lazy to walk all the way down there


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 31, 2005)

> I think that everybody has taken pictures of this blue house.


yeah but only mine looks weird


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 31, 2005)

This is what I got off that railing at about the same time!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 31, 2005)

Christiane: Your building shots are excellent!  That's something I really wanted to learn more about so I'll be studying your photos & trying out some of your compositions for myself! :thumbup: 


Keep them coming! I'm sure you have lots more!


----------



## tekzero (Aug 31, 2005)

that "modern" car looks to be a bentley GT


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 1, 2005)

mrrrr it's nice


----------

